# Solved: Windows XP hangs on Acquiring Network Address



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey fellas. I've been having this problem for about a week, and from what I've seen in my research, its fairly common, but there is no single cause or solution. I've been trying to connect to my home network from my desktop, using a linksys ae1000 wireless network adapter. I can connect to this network from my laptop, and my desktop can connect to the neighbor's unsecured network. My network itself is secured with WEP encryption (I know, not the best, but that's the next problem I'm going to fix). When I try to connect, there's a message - acquiring network address - and of course it never acquires the address. Running ipconfig shows that my ip address and dns servers are all zeroes. I've tried connecting using a static IP, which did not fix the problem, which, I believe extends from my security settings. Like I said, my network is secured with a WEP key. However, my computer seems to believe that the network is secured with WPA2. I have tried going into network connections -> properties -> wireless networks, and changing the stored settings for the network, but it just changes back every time I try to reconnect. Lastly, if this helps, my router is an Actiontec M1424WR model connected to Verizon FIOS. This has been an incredibly frustrating problem, and I will be incredibly grateful for any help that you can offer.


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

check in services following are enabled and running 
start run type services.msc enter

windows management instrumentation auto
telephony manual
remote procedure call rpc auto
remote access connection manager manual
network location awareness nla manual
network connections manual
dns client  automatic
dcom auto
com and event system manual


----------



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Telephony is on manual, and not running
Remote access connection manager is on manual, and not running
NLA is on manual, and running
Network Connections is on manual, and running
Com + Event is on manual and running
Everything you labeled as automatic is on auto and running
But, the ones that were manual and not running - should I start them? (I started them)


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

yes when done re try your connections you are having bother with


----------



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry, no joy


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

are you using a wirless dongle on your pc ?

have you checked that the security matches the router ie router wep, dongle wep ???


----------



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, I'm using a dongle (linksys ae1000), and your second question is interesting. I'm not aware that said dongle would even have onboard security, much less how to check/change it. What do I do?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

the dongle picks up a wirless signal, i assume when you scan it picks up lots of others, then you click connect to say freddie1 so your dongle software would have encryption or do you only pick up your router,? no? as you can connect to your neighbour therefore if neighbour had encryption it would ask for the key? try connecting to a security connection if its picking up other ones and see what happens


----------



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Okay. I fixed the problem by deleting the stored data for my home network in network prefs, then connecting using the utility on the usb dongle's installation disk. Based on this solution, do you think the problem will re-occur?


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

not entirely sure , many many people here have issues with windows controling wireless connections, software from a disc when you first set up a router, they all seam to have things in common

do not do it now but download and save http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/

it will over ride windows controlling the wirless signal and can be much better than windows


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I doubt the problem will occur, and I can't see Netstumbler fixing it anyway. Netsbumbler is a diagnostic tool, it does not control the wireless like a wireless client.

I find Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector to be a much better utility than Netstumbler, it's also updated frequently. Netstumbler hasn't been updated in years and doesn't recognize many wireless adapters.

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------



## APartyofOne (Jul 11, 2010)

Thank you both for your help and advice.


----------

